# Free time



## ServicePlumber (Nov 13, 2011)

Little man


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

but will it hold pressure?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ServicePlumber said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12690"/>
> 
> Little man


Thats pretty darn cool.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You aren't going to try and sell my grandmother a repipe are you?


----------



## ServicePlumber (Nov 13, 2011)

Depends on if she needs it or not.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think it will hold! some fittings looked to be doped as others didn't :laughing:

Pretty Cool though!

My free time is usually doing a project at home for the wifey. (laid carpet in the laundry room last weekend) FREE TIME! :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm going to make Sharkbite man....He will still be able to move....:blink:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Airgap said:


> I'm going to make Sharkbite man....He will still be able to move....:blink:


 
Yeah, sadly he will probably have to wear depends because of his leak issues


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I'm going to make Sharkbite man....He will still be able to move....:blink:





bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Yeah, sadly he will probably have to wear depends because of his leak issues


And he'll cost $250. 







Paul


----------

